# servereinstellungen für joomla



## undercover (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein server nach dem perfekt server tutorial aufgesetzt mit ispconfig und suphp auf ein debian etch 4.0
funktioniert auch alles so wie gewollt.
Jetzt  habe ich ein Problem bei dem cms Joomla.
Installation von Joomla und auch das installieren von komponenten oder plugins ist alles kein Problem.
Nur bei einigen Komponenten werden bei einem bilder upload die Rechte einfach nicht richtig gesetzt.
Die Bilder haben chmod 600 und ich muss immer manuell die Rechte ändern damit die Bilder angezeigt werden.
Hier ist mal ne phpinfo in der Hoffnung das hier jemand ne Ahnung hat an was das liegen könnte.
http://ewtw.de/phpinfo.php
Also es liegt auch nicht an der komponente da der Fehler auch bei anderen Komponenten auftaucht.

Danke schonmal im voraus.

Undercover


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Juni 2008)

Liegt wahrscheinlich am SUPHP - in der Config /etc/suphp.conf müssen die Rechte korrigiert werden:

umask=0022

Dann sollte es wieder gehen!


----------



## undercover (2. Juni 2008)

*servereinstellungen*

Danke für die Antwort,
habe das doch gleich mal getestet.
Leider ohne erfolg.
von 0077 auf 0022 geändert und den indianer neu gestartet.
Bild hochgeladen und wieder hat das Bild nur rechte von 600.
Wird also nicht angezeigt.
Hat noch jemand ne idee??


----------



## Till (2. Juni 2008)

Dan werden die Rechte vermutlich durch joomla nach dem Upload gesetzt, schau mal nach ob Du es dort irgendwo einstellen kannst.


----------



## undercover (2. Juni 2008)

*servereinstellungen*

Die Frage ist wo soll ich anfangen zu suchen.
Bin etwas ratlos was das ganze angeht.
Schaut die info.php denn richtig aus??
Werde das gefühl nicht los das es am server liegen muss, da es ja auch nicht nur bei einer komponente sondern auch bei anderen so ist.
Eine Komponente ist zb sobi2.
Warum macht joomla das??


----------



## planet_fox (9. Juni 2008)

sry war im Internetfreien Urlaub. 

Dein  Problem kenne ich aber, ich weiss zwar das es nicht am server liegt sondern an joomla aber ich kann dir keine lösung bieten. Du kannst mal versuchen in den joomla foren zu fragen, leider ist dort der support in keinsterweise mit Howtoforge zu vergleichen.Daher bin ich derzeit abgeneigt joomla weiter ein zu setzen. Du redest von joomla 1.5 oder ?


----------



## undercover (14. Juni 2008)

*servereinstellungen*

Nein ich meine Joomla 1.015
Leider musste ich das auch festellen mit den support im joomla Forum.
Dort habe ich nachgefragt woran es liegen könnte.
Ohne Erfolg.
Ratlos:-(


----------



## undercover (21. Juni 2008)

*servereinstellungen joomla*

Muss hier nochmal stören^^
bzw. mein Tread Aktualisieren.
Auch mit Joomla 1.5 ist es das gleiche.
Fehler konnte ich noch nicht beheben:-(
Aber ich versuche weiter.


----------



## planet_fox (13. Aug. 2008)

Hast du mal das letzte update von joomla 1.5 eingespielt ? bei mir sind ein paar probleme weg


----------



## undercover (13. Aug. 2008)

*ne werde ich aber mal testen.*

Das Problem ist wie schon erwähnt bei 1.5 und 1.0.15.
Ich versteh das voll nicht.
Ein upload von einem Bild im media manager wird mit chmod 600 vergeben.
Mit FTP im gleichen Ordner habe ich chmod 644 so wie es ja sein soll.
Warum geht es nicht per browser verdammt.

Verzweifel, heul.


----------



## planet_fox (13. Aug. 2008)

suphp läuft aber drauf ?


----------



## undercover (13. Aug. 2008)

*@PLanet Fox*

Habe pm bekommen und werde mich die Tage mal melden .
THX für die Hilfe^^
suphp ist drauf.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Aug. 2008)

das Problem ist für joomla 1.0.15 gelösst liegt daran das wenn man auf suphp umstellt, muss im Admin bereich unter

Global Configuration ---> dem reiter server dort dannn unter

File Creation: CHMOD new files 									 									to auf 0775 setzen und  											 												 													Apply to existing files markieren 

unter Directory Creation die selben einstellungen dann klappts auch mit den uploads. 


Bei der 1.5 funktinierts es leider nicht so, ich kann keine aussage machen aber seit ich auf die updates eingespielt habe funktioniert es bei mir ohne Probleme.

bei Undercover anscheinend nicht, müsste man mal die Joomla Entwickler fragen.Im userforum von joomla besteht aus meiner erfahrung raus eine sehr geringe chance das es zu irgendeiner antwort kommt  . 

Vielleicht sollte man ein cms  system auch mal bewerten auf support der community. Ist ja toll das Joomla jedes Jahr CMS des Jahres wird, das hilft mir aber auch nicht viel wenn ich bei Problemen keine hilfe bekomme.


----------



## undercover (18. Aug. 2008)

Jetzt will ich auch nochmal was dazu schreiben
Habe das Problem in den Griff bekommen.
Musste meine php version updaten.
Habe jetzt debian etch 4.0 mit php version 5.2.6-0.dotdeb.1
damit muss man in 1.015 auch nciht mehr in der global conf die  File Creation anhaken.
Wenn man suphp nutzt muss man das einstellen(sagte Planet Fox ja schon)
 Bei Joomla 1.5.6 schaut es etwas anders aus.
Mit suphp muss man den ftp-layer einschalten. dies kann trotzdem noch zu problemen führen wenn man in den Einstellungen unter system, medien den Flash-Uploader aktiviert hat. Dieser verursachte bei mir das ein upload mit den media manager gar kein upload möglich war.

Gruß undercover

Spezial THX an Planet Fox^^


----------



## planet_fox (18. Aug. 2008)

mir kommt grad du hast doch noch was wegen IE und FF 2.16 gemeint


----------



## undercover (19. Aug. 2008)

*Richtig Planet*

Das war bei j1.5
Wenn man den Flash-Uploader aktiviert hat ging es nur im IE7 nicht aber im FF2.
Macht man den Flash-Uploader aus geht es bei beiden.


----------

